# Knox County Beekeeping Class CENTRAL OHIO



## Jeff G (May 12, 2010)

Join the the Knox County Beekeepers Association for their Annual Beginners Beekeeping Classes. 

Beginning Beekeeping One February 11, 2017
Beginning Beekeeping Two March 11, 2017
Classes are 9am to 3pm
$45 per Class
You will receive a book, membership and lunch
Classes held in Mount Vernon, OH

See our web page for details and registration; www.knoxbees.com

call, text, or email: Jeff Gabric 515-450-1359 [email protected]


----------



## Jeff G (May 12, 2010)

Beginning Beekeeping TWO has been changed from March 11th to March 25th.


----------

